# New speed record



## buellski (Apr 1, 2015)

223.3 km/h...almost 140mph!


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 1, 2015)

That's insane !!


The guy looks like someone they just pulled out of a local pub...


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm curious to see how he managed to stop.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I'm curious to see how he managed to stop.



He's still going


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 3, 2015)

bvibert said:


> He's still going


:razz:


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2015)

Let me know when you hit 420.(?????


----------

